# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  The Real Huge Project Websites

## freakinhugeart

I've been building websites for pros and amateurs to help them promote themselves. You can reach them at www.realhugeproject.com. Websites now on-line include 

IFBB pro Rob Washington (www.robwashington.com): Rob turned pro a couple of years ago winning the super heavyweight class of the nationals. He's only competed once since then, concentrating on getting even bigger. Now dieting down from a massive 310-325 lb offseason, he just might end up being the biggest guy on stage at the NOC this year.

Super HeavyWeight Sean Allan (www.bigseanallan.com): A photo of sean appears in the current issue of Flex magazine. Currently a gym hard 325 lbs., he plans to come in at 290 for the jr. nationals in july.

Super HeavyWeight Mitch McIntyre (www.theblackknight.com): Mitch should challenge for the top spot this year at the nationals. He massed up to his all time biggest this year, 315 lbs. and plans to come in at a giant 275.

----------


## ibiza69

Sh*T McIntyre is one big MOFO...

----------

